# I want to build a hog trap advice please.



## matthewmagness

I want to build a hog trap.What is the best design.Anyone have any good planes they will share.Thanks for any help.


----------



## 95g atl

matthewmagness said:


> I want to build a hog trap.What is the best design.Anyone have any good planes they will share.Thanks for any help.



i've built several....just haven't been down to hunting camp to be able to use 'em.

Go to tractor supply, get yourself at least a half dozen cattle panels (52" x 16') -$19.95 each -and-  A couple dozen T-Posts. 
Now the fun part...designing a gate.  I made a gate out of 2x4's, part of a cattle panel, and some square tubing.  I have pics somewhere I will share of the gate.

Plan on spending $200-$300 in materials, and about 2-3 hours of R&D and labor to get the gate right.  Then another 2 hours installing the corral hog trap.  

Bait the trap and leave gate open. Going to take a few weeks or more for them to get use to going in and out (and probably even finding it). 

Will attach pics later.


----------



## 95g atl

gates: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




installed trap:
















Buy one of these to drive in t-posts:




...and i built them near hog tracks....





Built a total of 4 traps...probably cost me nearly a grand...and i haven't used them yet.  Sheeeeeesh.


----------



## matthewmagness

Thanks brian nice trap how about a single rabbit box style do they work as well?I don't know how many hogs we have on our lease.If there is not many maybe I can get by with a single trap.If we keep on seeing them I will be building a big pen trap.I am a welder and have all my own equipment to fab whatever.I just want to find out the best design before I get started.I saw a big boar bush hogging three weeks ago.Then again Sunday afternoon he came right under my stand right at dark he was almost in the clear to make a shot no way he saw me 40' in the air and I did not make a sound.All of a sudden he ran off.We have seen them on our land in past years.Some sign they are there seem to come and go.We hunt in hancock co. off of the veasy road.Just want to kill them or it before he they destroy or land.


----------



## Okie Hog

Portable hogs traps work very well.  Mine are easily handled by one person.  They are built using pig panels and sometimes cattle panels.  This one is 3" wide, 42" tall and 8' long.  It can also be laid on its side.


----------



## ducklife

The trap i use is very similar to the one in the pictures here but the problem i had ( i think) is that small animals was coming in the bottom of the panels and eating my corn then tripping my gate closed. May want to put some kind of small wire around the outside of the panels. Good luck.


----------



## 95g atl

wow. the portable traps look pretty easy to make and design.
My thing is with the bigger traps = catching more than one hog.  and my gate design allows them to continue to enter the trap but with the angle i have on the door, they cannot get out.


----------



## dick7.62

I built a 16'X16' corral type with an overhead swinging door.  We caught as many as 14 at one time.  I left that club when I got laid off and left the trap there.


----------



## porkless1

*Hog Trap*

I dont think using the T post is a good idea. I used old telephone poles and I had one hog move them. Build it good the first time because you will just waist your money if you dont.


----------



## Okie Hog

> I dont think using the T post is a good idea. I used old telephone poles and I had one hog move them



One of my traps was built without a floor.  Caught a lot of hogs with it.   That trap was tied down to two T posts driven two feet into the ground.  Finally a big boar lifted the trap up, pulled the T posts out of the ground and booked.   The trap has a floor now.


----------



## 95g atl

dick7.62 said:


> I built a 16'X16' corral type with an overhead swinging door.  We caught as many as 14 at one time.  I left that club when I got laid off and left the trap there.



You should have taken the door.  That is (in my opinion) the most difficult and most expensive part to build.

Do u have a pic of it??



porkless1 said:


> I dont think using the T post is a good idea. I used old telephone poles and I had one hog move them. Build it good the first time because you will just waist your money if you dont.



i use 7 foot t-posts and drive them at least 2 feet into the ground.  I believe if you use them every few feet, it's strong.  I tried kicking the crap out of the cage several times and didn't even make a dent.  Though i'm not a 400 lb hog (yet).
Telephone poles are a great idea, but that is one heck of a hole to dig ---- and transport them heavy poles.  wow.  I did my traps alone, i'd say if you use telephone poles, you'd need help.

Do you have pics of your trap????



Okie Hog said:


> One of my traps was built without a floor.  Caught a lot of hogs with it.   That trap was tied down to two T posts driven two feet into the ground.  Finally a big boar lifted the trap up, pulled the T posts out of the ground and booked.   The trap has a floor now.



For portable traps, i can see using a floor.  For the coral traps, I couldn't see how you could use a floor effectively.

Guess if you get a big enough pic in most any trap, there is a chance of it doing some damage.  

----------------------------
I missed the opportunity this summer to get out to the club....i'm a whimp, hate bugs, chiggers, and heat.  Don't know how y'all do it.  I grew up on the beach of southern california, now, for past 10 yrs still trying to adapt to GA.  Love GA, hate insects and 95º 

After deer season I am dedicating a weekend to build a "monster trap".  20 x 30 feet oval type near a creek bottom fairly close to our hunting camp.  Really need to get my skidsteer over there and make a rough road so I can have access to that area w/a trailer for the cattle panels / materials.

Plan on setting up a feeder, a couple trail camera's, and stand--- want to get it setup so I can teach my son how to hunt and spend time w/him out there.  I can see this costing a couple grand and couple of weekends.  Can't put a price on memories.


----------



## jmoughton

I'm getting ready to build a coral style trap. Any of you guys that have built them, what is your opinion on putting a top on the trap? Is it needed, or can you get away with not having one?


----------



## bfriendly

jmoughton said:


> I'm getting ready to build a coral style trap. Any of you guys that have built them, what is your opinion on putting a top on the trap? Is it needed, or can you get away with not having one?



One of the tricks with a corral type trap, if it is big enough, is they may not realize they are caught and wont try too hard to get out...................when you show up, though, they will go nuts and probably try to go Vertical.............I have not seen a corral type trap with a lid.

Another option on a Corral type trap is to use the standing timber(Trees) for Posts, using Hog Wire, instead of panels...........


----------



## 95g atl

jmoughton said:


> I'm getting ready to build a coral style trap. Any of you guys that have built them, what is your opinion on putting a top on the trap? Is it needed, or can you get away with not having one?



My traps have no tops. -- I don't like to crawl.
If you look on YOUTUBE, the professionals do not use tops.  Try and keep it as natural as possible.


----------



## Okie Hog

> ...................when you show up, though, they will go nuts and probably try to go Vertical.............



Yes, they may try to go vertical.

At one place we have a corral trap that is seldom used because the place is so far from home.  Checked the trap one day and saw hogs in it, parked the truck and was walking to the trap.  All the hogs panicked and ran into the far corner.  A big boar ran around the trap at high speed and ran right for those other hogs.  He went on their backs and over the five foot chainlink.


----------



## porkless1

*Here is mine in action*


----------



## porkless1

I put the post about 3 1/2 ft in the ground and I had a 300plus hog move them thats why I say the t-post will not work long!


----------



## porkless1

*Here is 1 That almost tore it down*






[/IMG]


----------



## Fireump

Google hogs traps- Texas....several places and different style traps. I have 2 permanent and 2 portable.....all with guilliatine type doors...only way to go imo.


----------



## matthewmagness

My feeder has been throwing corn out 10 lb a day for a week now going down in a few days to check the trail cam and hunt the spot for a day and see if I can just shoot this hog.I'm not even going to mess around with this thing he is tarring up my food plot.Going to take a trap down and set it when I leave.This hog has got to go....


----------



## matthewmagness

porkless1 Can you post a picture of the gate on your trap?


----------



## porkless1

I will this afternoon


----------



## Planewood

*hog trapping*

There is a regular on the chasingame.com forum (mattpatt) that has a unique gate locking mechanism.  First, he sets up a MMS game camera that watches his trap.  This cam will send pics to his email and/or a cell phone within seconds whenever it sees movement.

Next, he built another cell phone gadget that he can send text messages to and that will trigger a solonoid whenever it receives the message.  When the solonoid is triggered it closes the spring loaded door to the enclosure.

This way he can monitor the pen from anywhere and when it gets full, close the gate.  He generally catches almost the whole herd this way.   MMS game camera makers this year are starting to come out with cams that as wells as sending pics are also able to receive commands.  One now even has a 12V switch port that can be triggered by an incoming call (Raptor).

Matt's pen is several sections of angle iron with heavy concrete reinforcing mesh welded on.  I think it's like 50' diameter.   If you use heavy angle iron and bolt the sections together you won't have to drive T-posts.  

Using something like this there may be hope for reducing the feral hog population.  Shooting or catching 1 or 2 at a time will never make a dent.  I think Matt sells the hogs once caught.


----------



## Okie Hog

Guillotine gates, saloon doors; i tried them all:   None worked as well as gates hinged at the top and activated by a stick and trip line.  The gate rests at an angle when closed.   The gate  is easily removed for taking hogs from the trap.  

i have game camera photos of additional hogs pushing the gate open and entering the trap after the first hog/s tripped the gate.


----------



## porkless1

*Here is my door on the first trap I built !*

This is the gate my dad made it from scrap iron we had here it my not be pretty but as you can see it works. It was on this pen made of Tpost but the fence would not stand the abuse the hogs were throwing at it. So far its 100% in catching them when I set it. We have lots of hogs and when I set it I can always catch 5-10 or so. I just moved the door when I built the larger trap. We feed hogs like most people feed there deer we have 15 hog feeders on the property and have a 100% success rate so far.


----------



## porkless1

You can just see the trigger set notice I have the barrel inside I have found this works good it lets the trap get several in before it closes. Not sure if they continue to come in after it trips. I guess i could set up a camera and see.


----------



## matthewmagness

Well I have the photos from my feeder looks like we have 8-9 hogs.So we will be making a large trap this winter.


----------



## Davexx1

The large, coral style, permanent location type traps are OK if the hogs are always in that immediate area, but they frequently move with the natural food sources and the need for and advantage of a good portable trap becomes evident.

A good simple design portable trap can be constructed with 1 1/2" x 1/8" or 3/16" steel angle, with welded wire panels, and a door style of your choice.  A good size that is easy to build, layout, and weld is: 4' wide, 36" Tall, and 8' long.  With a trap of this size, having a floor and top is suggested.  If eradication is the goal, using the welded wire panels with smaller squares enables you to catch the small shoats and pigs otherwise they will escape thru the large squares.

A large single guillotine style door, spring loaded side swing door, dual saloon style doors, or rooter style door(s) can be built and installed on the portable trap.  All work and will catch hogs.  Most trappers I know use the guillotine style door because of its simplicity and likelyhood the hogs will enter thru the large unobstructed opening, but there are advantages and disadvantages to each.  The push open style doors allow multiple catches after the first hog is caught but sometimes the caught hogs escape when the last hog pushes the door open to enter.

Hard to say which is best.  I like the spring loaded side swing door.  It is very simple, no tricky trip to mess with, if the door is tripped (coons) and closed, the trap can still catch hogs.  Deer aren't likely to push thru the spring loaded door and get caught (although it does happen occasionally).  I have caught several nice racked bucks and four big gobblers in guillotine door type traps this year.  All were released unharmed. 

Dave


----------



## Shafted

*Trap advice?*

I use both cage style and coral style traps. I catch on average 30 hogs a month the most ive had in one trap is 37 hogs. using a coral trap right you wont catch deer turkeys or coons. alot of people are putting to much into the doors. If you are in North Ga im more than willing to show ya how im catching them over here. Im in Canton. and trap all over Ga. we actually have more than enough to keep me busy here at home. message me if you would like to come help set some traps. remember you can def educate pigs they arent stupid.


----------



## Okie Hog

> alot of people are putting to much into the doors.



Bingo.


----------



## rosewood

Okie Hog said:


> Portable hogs traps work very well.  Mine are easily handled by one person.  They are built using pig panels and sometimes cattle panels.  This one is 3" wide, 42" tall and 8' long.  It can also be laid on its side.




Our trap is similar to this one, got it at Lowes, I think it was under $200.  It has 3 doors instead of 1 and we don't prop them open.  The hogs push them open with their snout.  It is like a check valve, they push on it to get it and it closes tighter when they push on it to get out.  There is always the possibility of them getting out if a bigger one goes in part of the way (holding the door open) so the smaller ones can go by, but so far, they don't seem to be quite that smart.

We actually built an enclosed fence around a feeder to keep the hogs out.  The deer hop right over the fence and feed.  Have thought about putting a door on 1 side and using it as a trap after the deer season to catch more hogs.  We will build a check valve door as our regular trap uses so it can catch as many hogs that will keep going through the door.


----------



## jbart665

5'x12' pallets  work just fine


----------

